# Teaching Homesteading in the Suburbs



## Sonrise Farmstead (Jun 30, 2017)

We have an ~ 1 acre lot in the suburbs and homestead on 1/4 of it. We have chickens and 7, 50 foot garden beds filled with veggies and cut flowers. My husband and I are, by no means, experts. However, it has been a bumpy road as we learn to do most of it without the assistance of a mentor or older family members who share the same lifestyle ideals. With this in mind, we are considering offering some homesteading classes here in our own home to assist others who are traveling along the same path as we are and could learn from both our successes and mistakes. We just don't know where to begin! We are looking for some advice on how to start. We have experiential knowledge in gardening, canning, and chicken raising. I also have limited knowledge in sewing. My husband is a skilled carpenter. Once given a framework/example, we are pretty good. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I did this successfully on our farm for many years. I've written a book about it. If you PM me your email address, I'll email it to you. Its basically a step-by-step guide for getting started teaching homesteading type classes.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I believe I remember some threads on here about this subject years ago. Have no clue what keywords you would search with to find them though. They could have been pruned from the board too. IIRC they were in this section of the forum. Might want to dig back through the threads and see if you can find them. Welcome to the board!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I can see where this would be of interest. We kept telling our Extension Agent that someone needs to do 4H for urban grown ups.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hunter63 Saying Hey and Welcome...From Wisconsin...
Good luck....
Maybe chose a published manual for reference as backup on your teaching and 
home work?


----------



## Kathy Hamilton (Aug 25, 2017)

hiddensprings said:


> I did this successfully on our farm for many years. I've written a book about it. If you PM me your email address, I'll email it to you. Its basically a step-by-step guide for getting started teaching homesteading type classes.


I would also like a copy if you wouldn't mind


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathy Hamilton said:


> I would also like a copy if you wouldn't mind


Sure Kathy. Just private message me your email address and I'll send it your way.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I realize this a very old post but I was wondering if you did start teaching and how it went. Just curious


----------

